# Best litterbox for messy cats?



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

I have won a lottery of having the messiest cats on this planet. The way they use their litter boxes if horrifying! The dig a LOT! They create such a mess, I am afraid to go to bathroom in the morning. They have 2 petmate uncovered litter boxes, use them randomly, sometimes use one litter box at the same time, so I do not think there should be a problem with getting them one but huge litter box.

I am trying to decide, which covered litterbox is best? There are quite a few out there... These are my choices so far: 

Omega Paw:









Booda Dome Clean Step Litter Box:









Catit Jumbo Hooded Cat Litter Pan:









Clevercat Top Entry Litterbox:









Or any other that you can recommend?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

My sister got a large and long Rubbermaid container and uses that. She says no matter how hard they did they can't ever toss it out. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's a couple ideas. I have one kind of like the second image but it's taller. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the Hagen Cat It... I love it. I've had the booda dome before and I really hated it... In my opinion I defiantly wouldn't get that one... The top always falls off because its not attached. It's awkwardly hard to buy liners for it too. It's shape is weird. The CatIt one comes with a flap and I'm sure that would keep your cats mess in because I know it works with mine.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is my experience with the covered dome. Abby would step inside and pee. The pee would get all over the floor. Yuck. That is Maddie just watching the event. 

I like the box idea, but two of my cats are too old to be able to jump up, climb in and get back out - one is definitly too small. Great idea for the young'un's though, I guess. I vote for the catit. I like how open it is, yet still enclosed enough to trap the flying litter.

View attachment 9962


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I've read a lot of bad reviews about the booda dome too. You can always read reviews at Litter Box Reviews 

I have a few litter robots and a few covered ones and a couple rubbermaid ones that I just made. My goal is to someday get one litter robot per kitty. Ha...it'll take a while. We get one each year with some of our tax return.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the Omega, I found it didn't have enough room inside and removed side compartments. Plus it didn't work that well for me. Litter still ends up on the floor.

The second one I've heard gets annoying with all the litter trapped on the stairs.

I haven't seen the third one before but looks like a pretty standard litterbox. I guess if your cats don't walk out and start scratching it could be ok.

The last one I think is sort of a harsh solution.

What about litterboxes with flaps on them? Of course some cats hate them/don't understand them... others take to it right away.

Large rubbermaids work well, the cat sanctuary uses them all over the place, but there's always going to be litter getting out... it's unavoidable.

This is my suggestion:


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I was looking at the catit litter box on amazon and came across this guy's pic. VERY creative...and the comments are quite amusing!


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the cat-it (picture 3) but with the flap in - it's been removed for that picture for some reason, which kind of defeats the point if you ask me.

Since it folds all the way back so the opening is as big as you see in the picture, it's super easy to clean, but with the top down (and when I remember to buy one, a filter in) and the door flap, and a mat in front of it, I never see any litter around the house, and I have one cat who tries to dig his way to china through it.

Upstairs I have just a big tall IKEA plastic bin, and that works okay too - It's tall enough that even inside sitting on the litter, the sides are taller than the cats. Before that I had a shorter one, and he was constantly tossing litter over the side of that. 

That said, both the cats will only poop in the cat-it (covered, with a door, all the things cat's supposedly dislike), so that's where most of the digging goes on. Go figure, cat preferences.


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

I have heard that the big containers like mumof7kitties said work well. The Litter Box From Your Cat's Point of View by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: Litter box management, types of cat litter, feline house soiling, inappropriate elimination a bit down the page


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Large rubbermaids work well, the cat sanctuary uses them all over the place, but there's always going to be litter getting out... it's unavoidable.


For the litter the kitty tracks out, I suggest 3M Litter Trap Mat. It's pricey (shop around, you can find it for less than shown in the link), but they do get MOST of the litter off of kitty's feet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Carmel said:


> out... it's unavoidable.
> 
> This is my suggestion:


HA!! Made me laugh!! Here's another - I have two of these, one upstairs one downstairs.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, I keep a cordless stick vacuum in my cat room just for that, too.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Booda Dome Clean Step for Luna and I have no complaints. There have not been any accidents and it drastically reduces tracking because of the steps.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread really inspired me to take a look at Amazon and see what's going on with these litter pans. I did a search and sorted by reviews and found this little number with mostly 5-stars. Pipin sometimes misses and he always throws litter all over the place which tells me he's trying to cover it up but there's not enough wall for him to do it since he tends to go on the edges of the pan. Read the reviews and see for yourself. For $11 its worth a shot.

Amazon.com: Petmate Large Litter Pan With Rim 22024: Pet Supplies


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have one of those too (I have 5 different types of litter boxes in the house). It's not that great. I mean, if a cat is digging, the litter is flying, any kind of sides don't really help. It also will come out on their paws and get tracked around.

Any litter box is going to have litter come out. Hence my suggestion of an attachable broom and dustpan.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

HooKooDooKu said:


> For the litter the kitty tracks out, I suggest 3M Litter Trap Mat. It's pricey (shop around, you can find it for less than shown in the link), but they do get MOST of the litter off of kitty's feet.


I have one of those! Its Scotch brand. I have the smaller one though. Its 24.99 instead of 36.99 :lol: They work pretty well!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My little monsters make quite the mess and I tried this one: 



 
The high sides definitely reduced the amount of litter on the floor (and it was great for scooping since my girl cat likes to pee in the corner of the box- I could scoop litter up against the side) but there was still some that got out the front when the cats entered/exited. The only problem I have is that I wish it were a little larger (longer and wider).


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions!!
I was looking around online and picking the best one, while my kitties were creating this mess.. I decided not to wait until I order and get the box delivered, as I wanted this madness to stop NOW. I went to Percetera and got their largest covered litter box with a flap at the opening. I removed the flap part, and so far I am very happy!! The mess decreased greatly, the litter box fit into my bathroom perfectly, and the kittens fit there well, they even use it at the same time, and there is enough space for that. The walls are nice and tall. I am happy, the best decision ever to get this thing for my diggers.

Mine is very similar to this one: 




Although here in Canada we pay double-triple price for everything  
Many people have a problem with snapping the top and bottom parts together, and I have the same problem. After trying, and even asking husband to help out, our hood simply sits on top unsnapped. But that does not bother me at all, the hood fits well anyway, keeps litter inside, serves its purpose.. And easy for me to take it on and off for cleaning and scooping.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

After all is said and done, I don't think it is the pan, mat or even litter so much as it is the cats themselves. I know that litter gets trapped between their toes and they track it for several feef out of the box. I've tried those pricey litter catching mats, but my cats don't like the feel of them under their feet so they just jump over them. I would need one 6'long!! I've even used strips of carpet, but two of them are edge pee-ers so it gets soaked with urine. Tracking is a fact of life here that is why I have brooms and vacuums all over the house.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got a triangular shaped hooded tray! It's nice and deep and it has a filter in the top too! I'm in the uk and its from pets at home but it sits nicely in the corner of the room! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

purr machine said:


> Mine is very similar to this one: Amazon.com: Petmate Hooded Litter Pan Set Large, Black/Gray: Pet Supplies
> 
> Although here in Canada we pay double-triple price for everything


Funny how every litter box mentioned here I seem to have... 

I have this one, I have no problem with putting it together. I found it for free in the back lane looking like it had never been used. I never thought it might've come with a flap, as that wasn't on it. But surprise, I just turned it over and realised there's some very flimsy plastic hooks. One is broken, probably why it was thrown out. All the better for me, I wouldn't have wanted the flap. :lol: People around here toss everything. Once we found an unopened bread maker in the lane while we were walking the dogs.


----------

